# I think we're done... maybe



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bream fishing, that is. My old fishing buddy wanted one more go at the shellcrackers after catching those studs last week, so I agreed. We went back to the beds that produced the whoppers, but caught only one really nice one, so we went shopping, catching a couple here and there until we quit with 30 nice bream - 10 shellcrackers and 20 bluegills. Mixed in with the 30 were some that looked like a cross between the two. We had five that were 11" or better - one of those was a bluegill!

Big news is that Codwrinkle didn't crash and burn this trip. He seemed kinda proud of the fact, and jabbered about it on the way home. He did mention that he was rubber-legged today, and that he thinks he broke a screw in his neck when his head banged the gunnel last week. I thought he was joking, but he said he really did have some hardware in his neck from an accident years ago.

He was plagued this trip by twisted line, and the old "drag the line behind the boat" trick didn't completely cure his problem. To make matters worse, I caught 4 bream while he was dealing with his worse mess. Two of them were studs, one of which was the 11" bluegill, biggest I've seen in a while. I kept holding it up for him to see while he was at his grumpiest. Steam was coming out of his ears. Takes a real asshole to rub it in like that. By the time he got untangled and re-rigged, the bite had gone cold, adding to his fishing fun.

First pic is the mess. Second pic is a "standard" bluegill next to the whopper. Third pic is with some big shellcrackers next to the bluegills.

All fish were caught on pink worms in three feet or less of water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry you didn't find all them slabs again but still got on a bunch!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bodupp,

If you take a trip down to Lake Marion in Kensansville Fl., those copperhead bluegill are the standard. 
Matter of fact, around the full moon (spawn) May and June are THE months do get them.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man those shellcrackers are ridiculous! We have some good ones down here but those are beasts. What kind of rig are you fishing with for those?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Earthworms for Shellcrackers.

The big Copperhead bluegill love Mayflies. Me and a buddy had a contest and we caught 103 in an hour and 15 minutes on mayflies one afternoon.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

I have 2 thoughts Bod; #1 , I completely understand Codwrinkle's frustration, and #2, Like Jcoss I want to know what kind of rig you use to hold fish like that gill' ; man that thing was a stud! Also I am glad old Cod is improving his endurance, although I think we may have discovered some other concerns with the tendency to be accident prone and all . At any rate, " keep a line in the water". Fishin'Don


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job on the fish as always.Yall dont stop fishing just cause the bite slows down. Wobble legs aint a deal breaker unless he wants them to be,my pop who is knocking 80 just got a new hip 2 weeks ago and now has the want to gos bad. they have a 3 step ladder with a high handel that he has to have to get in and out of the boat. Pop hates it but he wears a inflatable pfd but if he hits the water I can tie him off and drag him to the bank. Yall catch another mess this weekend. If he needs to reline his reels Ill come help,that would have to be a great time. I am in Milton but will travel on my dime.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Man those shellcrackers are ridiculous! We have some good ones down here but those are beasts. What kind of rig are you fishing with for those?


Jcoss, we were using our 10' crappie rods with 4# mono. I use a #5 Mustad litewire hook and hook the pink worms ONE time in the middle, threading it on the hook lengthwise. I will also pull the hook eye up into the worm to hide it. No float and no lead, just tightline. Most of the pink worms are 5-6" long and plenty heavy enough to throw a long ways.

Cod, however, uses floats, split shot, and a #4 hook, and just gobs his worms on the hook. He does pretty good when we first pull up to a spot, but once the fish are aware of us and finesse is required, his catch rate drops off and he wants to move.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fixen to get hot anyway. I haven't been in nearly 3 weeks as my gaze has been temporarily drawn elsewhere. You guys adventures always get my attention and it's always enjoyable to read. Thanks.


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> Bream fishing, that is. My old fishing buddy wanted one more go at the shellcrackers after catching those studs last week, so I agreed. We went back to the beds that produced the whoppers, but caught only one really nice one, so we went shopping, catching a couple here and there until we quit with 30 nice bream - 10 shellcrackers and 20 bluegills. Mixed in with the 30 were some that looked like a cross between the two. We had five that were 11" or better - one of those was a bluegill!
> 
> Big news is that Codwrinkle didn't crash and burn this trip. He seemed kinda proud of the fact, and jabbered about it on the way home. He did mention that he was rubber-legged today, and that he thinks he broke a screw in his neck when his head banged the gunnel last week. I thought he was joking, but he said he really did have some hardware in his neck from an accident years ago.
> 
> ...


Alrighty then....Beating a dead horse here...Whats a person gotta do other than invite herself? I used to be your clad deckhand!?:whistling


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

1stjackback said:


> Alrighty then....Beating a dead horse here...Whats a person gotta do other than invite herself? I used to be your clad deckhand!?:whistling


I'm off all next week, and the week after that, and the next week...

We can go "jugging" if you want. :whistling:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Jcoss, we were using our 10' crappie rods with 4# mono. I use a #5 Mustad litewire hook and hook the pink worms ONE time in the middle, threading it on the hook lengthwise. I will also pull the hook eye up into the worm to hide it. No float and no lead, just tightline. Most of the pink worms are 5-6" long and plenty heavy enough to throw a long ways.
> 
> Cod, however, uses floats, split shot, and a #4 hook, and just gobs his worms on the hook. He does pretty good when we first pull up to a spot, but once the fish are aware of us and finesse is required, his catch rate drops off and he wants to move.



#5 Mustad litewire hook? Never heard of or have I seen such a hook. Where do you find them?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> #5 Mustad litewire hook? Never heard of or have I seen such a hook. Where do you find them?




#5 and #7 usually get skipped over but I have seen them but couldn't find any litewires. Just as a note - litewires are pretty dang stiff - decieving


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> #5 Mustad litewire hook? Never heard of or have I seen such a hook. Where do you find them?


They are hard to find and I can't remember where I found them last. Whenever I'm in a tackle shop that has a good selection of Mustad hooks, I'll go through them pretty good. Sometimes I get lucky and stock up. The ones I'm talking about are blueish in color, and like Try'n said, they're pretty stiff.

I don't stress over not having them, and use #6 and #4 Eagle Claw bronze-colored Aberdeen hooks when I run out of the Mustads. Larger size for pink worms and nightcrawlers, and smaller size for wigglers and red worms.


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> I'm off all next week, and the week after that, and the next week...
> 
> We can go "jugging" if you want. :whistling:


Saaaaaweet! Let's just go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Dang !!!!! Y'all gonna be able to squeeze Cobwrinkle in there with ya? Well anyway keep us posted. Keep a line in the water" FishinDon


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Codwrinkle


----------

